# [SOLVED] Internet connection won't connect automatically



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

I recently changed my internet provider from BT to Tesco, and for some reason when my computer boots up it doesn't automatically connect. A couple of points of information then, in no order at all...

1. This didn't happen with the BT connection.
2. If the computer goes into hibernate / sleep, then connection drops and again doesn't reconnect when I wake it up.
3. I'm running Windows 7, with a wireless network, using a Netgear USB adapter (all programmes and drivers are up to date). 
4. When I do boot up the computer, it recognises that there are networks available. 
5. When I run the Windows troubleshooter, it goes through a couple of stages and connects to the network, with the following problems found:

i. A network cable is not properly plugged in or may be broken: Detected: Exclamation mark in a yellow triangle
ii. This computer was manually disconnected from "Tescobroadband": Fixed: Tick mark

I think the network cable may be a thing on the router, not sure about that - there's no cable attached to my computer. Re. the manually disconnected bit - that's confusing because I don't disconnect it. I shut down my computer but that's about it. 

6. I've been through various iterations of deleting the network from my computer, plus a virtual profile, adding them again automatically and manually, and making sure the 'Connect automatically' box is ticked. 
7. My friend's computer is on the network as well and he has no trouble connecting.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated - I'm wondering whether there's something in the registry with the remains of an old profile on there, but that's slightly beyond my expertise to go rambling through without guidance. 

Thanks,

Sartois.

p.s. I've checked the router downstairs and there's no unplugged cable - there's just the power line, telephone line, and a cable to the XBox.


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

I've been rooting around in some more detailed error files, and found this...

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
Date: 18/11/2013 08:37:56
Event ID: 4000
Task Category: Diagnosis Success
Level: Information
Keywords: (70368744177664),Core Events
User: LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: Alex-PC
Description:
The Network Diagnostics Framework has completed the diagnosis phase of operation. The following repair option was offered: 

Helper Class Name: AutoConfig Helper Class

Root Cause: This computer was manually disconnected from "TNCAP22E119-TescoBroadband-"
This will temporarily prevent automatic connection to this network. 

Root Cause Guid: {859a7988-acbc-487e-aeae-7f93e336e9be} 

Repair option: Reconnect to "TNCAP22E119-TescoBroadband-" 

RepairGuid: {26927c59-ccf8-42ba-8fe1-04be13bfe288} 

Seconds required for repair: 63 

Security context required for repair: 0


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

try removing all the wireless profiles and reconnecting to the wireless , you will need any passcode 

i'm assuming Tesco provided a new modem, which you are now using instead of the home hub 

lets check the signal quality = please post an xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Windows 8 *

taken from here How to Manage Wireless Network Connections & Profiles in Windows 8
_How to Manage Wireless Network Connections & Profiles in Windows 8_

You no longer have to navigate to the Network and Sharing Center, you just have to get to the network list. 
To access the list you can click or tap the Wireless Networking icon in the system tray of your Desktop.
You can also move your cursor to the bottom right corner of the screen to activate the Charms. Click or tap “Settings" and then the Network icon.
Locate the network’s name (Security Set Identifier - SSID) from the list of available networks and right-click or press and hold on it. 
Click or tap “View Connection Properties."
Locate the network name on the list and right-click or press and hold on it. Click or tap “Forget this network" to delete the profile from your computer.

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
How to remove the existing wireless network profile in Windows 7 - Welcome to TP-LINK
Easy Way to Delete Wireless Network Profile in Windows 7
*- Vista/Windows7:*
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- XP*
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus ( the site now appears to require a business email, so try the direct link below)
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres alternative links
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld
Download Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor 1.2
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

Hi, 

Thanks for your quick reply - re. your points then...

1. I've tried that in the past, no luck there. 

2. Yup, new modem is being used.

3. Screenshot below - it's a little below the desired 70 threshold, but nothing disastrous. In fact now it's on 70. 

Thanks, 

Sartois.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

i suspect the -70 is the issue 

can you run xirrus and monitor the graph and see what the quality of the signal is like

also do you still have the BT home hub ?


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

Hi, 

I've upgraded to the Inspector programme - the signal quality is okish, it varies between -70 and -65. My friends computer is running on -55 and connects fine, so maybe there is something in that. 

Yup, - still have the BT home hub plus associated box.

I must admit, it's the fact that the connection is there and works well when connected which confuses me.

Sartois.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

if it is changing between -65 and -70 could be the issue 

switch on the BT home Hub and put in the position you would normally have have had - DO NOT connect to telephone line - just switch on 

then we can see what wireless strength you get from the home hub


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

Happily, and slightly weirdly, my computer remembered the old BT profile and connected when I disconnected the Tesco one. I swear there must be some old profiles knocking about in registry type files somewhere back there. 

Anyway, the connect for the BT one was -62 and, interestingly, it connected automatically when I rebooted the computer...

Edit: I'm just thinking that maybe the old BT profile is playing around with the permanence of the Tesco connection...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

did you remove the profiles as described ?
and actually remove the BT profile 

also -62 is better than oscillating between -65 and -70


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

Hhmmm, well, that's pretty weird. It seems that my computer is recreating the BT virtual profile every time the computer boots up and that that profile tries to connect, so stopping the Tesco one - at least that's my take on it. 

I hadn't deleted the virtual profiles earlier Etaf (earlier today I mean) because I'd already done that many times over (on previous days). And it would appear that it wasn't the reappearance of the BT wireless signal that was prompting the computer to dig it out again, since I just 1. deleted the BT virtual profile, 2. rebooted the computer with the BT box unplugged, and 3. the BT profile has reappeared again.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

can we see some screen shots of the Wireless profiles
How to remove the existing wireless network profile in Windows 7 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

Problem solved! 

The Netgear programme installed with the drivers was recreating the virtual profile every time the computer booted up, and tried to force it to connect, so shutting out the Tesco connection. I removed the USB wireless dongle, deleted the Netgear programme and drivers, ran CCleaner, rebooted the computer, then re-installed everything and it's fine now. 

Thanks for your help Etaf, it's been much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

FYI 
do NOT use


> ran CCleaner


 for registry cleaning - it causes a lot of issues 

glad its resolved now 
excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Internet connection won't connect automatically*

Marked as solved - never done that before, nice sense of very small achievement, haha. If you could give some options re. CCleaner that'd be great.

Thanks again, 

Sartois.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

simply dont use registry cleaners , most tech forums would recommend against them 

ccleaner other functions are ok, just not the registry cleaner


----------



## Sartois (May 4, 2013)

Ah ok, I see. Thanks.


----------

